# ازاي تعمل صيانه وقائيه ؟



## عبير عبد الرحمن (28 أكتوبر 2009)

2- خطة الصيانة الوقائية Plan of Preventive Maintenance 
2-1حصر جميع الآلآت والمعدات المراد صيانتها وقائيا Inventory of Equipments 
2-2تسمية الآلآت المراد صيانتها Identification of Equipments 
2-3تحديد توابع الآلآت Association of Equipments 
2-4تنظيم قوائم الفحص لكل فئة من الآلآتCheck Lists of Equipments Categories 
2-5تحديد فترات الفحص الزمنية Frequencies 
2-6تنظيم بطاقات الصيانة الوقائية Preventive Maintenace Cafds 
2-7وضع برنامج الصيانة الوقائية Preventive Maintenance Programm 




1- مقدمة 

ان عمليات الصيانة الوقائية لابد أن تطبق بشكل صحيح وبالمقدار اللازم والكافي لأن أية مغالاة في أداء هذا النوع من الصيانة يرفع من تكلفتها بدون مبرر كمايظهر ذلك من المثال التالي : 

تنص كتب تشغيل وصيانة محركات السيارات على تغيير زيت المحركبعد أن تقطع السيارة عددا معينا من الكيلومترات ولنقل 3000كم مثلا . ويتم تحديد ذلك عادة من قبل الشركة الصانعة للمحرك ، بعد اجراء تجارب عديدة وطويلة على الزيت واختبار فعاليته والمدة التى يبدأ بعدها الزيت بفقدان خصائصه . فاذا لم يتقيد المرأبهذه التعليمات وبدأ بتغيير الزيت بعد كل 1000كم أو 1500كم مثلا ، يكون قد غالى بالصيانة الوقائية وزاد من تكلفتها بشكل كبير . فزيادة عمر المحرك نتيجة لتغيير الزيت بعد ثلث أو نصف عدد الكم المحددة في كتاب التشغيل والصيانة ، لا توازي الزيادة في تكلفة الصيانة الناتجة من اختصار المدة . وعليه يجب تفادي المغالاة بالصيانة الوقائية لانها مضرة كالاقلال منها . ونقصد بالاقلال بالصيانة الوقائية عدم تنفيذها في الوقت المحدد وتأخيرها بغية تخفيض التكاليف ، كأن يتم تغيير زيت المحرك بعد 4000كم بدلا من 3000كم لتوفير في استهلاك الزيت .ان هذا التوفير لا يوازي الضرر الذي سيلحق بالمحرك نتيجة عملة بزيت بدأ يفقد من خصائصه التزييتية ، مما يؤدي حتما الى تقصير عمر المحرك وبالتالي الى خسارة تفوق اضعافا مضاعفة الوفر الصغير الناتج عن تأخير صيانة المحرك . 

هناك ناحية مهمة أخرى ينبغي الانتباه اليها لدى وضع برنامج للصيانة الوقائية في مشروع ، وهي ضرورة تتمع هذا البرنامج بالديناميكية والمرونة اللازمتين . وهذا يعني أن يتغير برنامج الصيانة الوقائية لالة ما بتغير ظروف عمل وتشغيل الآلة المراد صيانتها وقائيا . فنقل وحدة توليد طاقة كهربائية مؤلفة من محرك ديزل ومولد كهربائي من جو عمل نظيف داخل مبنى الى ورشة بناء جوها مفعم بالأتربة ، يتطلب حتما تغيير برنامج الصيانة الوقائية بما يتمشى مع ظروف العمل الجديدة . وتغيير طرقة عمل ضاغط هواء من الشكل المستمر Continous Oparartion الى الشكل المتقطع Intermimittent Oparation يقتضي اعادة النظر ببرنامج الصيانة الوقائية لهذا الضاغط ، بما يتمشى مع طرقة التشغيل الجديدة . وتغيير انتاجة الة في مصنع ينعكس حتما على برنامج صيانتها . فذا عقد مصنع صفقة مع أحد الزبائن لبيع كمية ضخمة من منتج يتم تصنيعة على آلة معينة والتزام بتوريد المنتج في مواعيد محددة تقتضي تشغيل الالة باستمرار وبدون انقطاع لمدة أشهر ، انذاك يتوجب عاى المصنع رفع درجة صيانة الآلة بشدة للحفاظ عليها في حلة جيدة لضمان عملها بأستمرارحتى لاتتوقف لعطل فيتوقف الانتاج ويتأخر التسليم . وبعد انتهاء الكمية المتعاقد عليها تعود تعود الالة للعمل بشكل طبيعي ، أو تتوقف لعدم الحاجة لانتاجها ، انذاك تنخفض درجة الصيانة للحد العادي . نرى من كل هذه الأمثلة انه يتوجب علينا اعادة باستمرار ببرنامج التشغيل والصيانة الوقائية الملائمتها للظروف التشغيلية المتغيرة .


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (28 أكتوبر 2009)

_2- خطة الصيانة الوقائية Plan of Preventive Maintenance _

نعني بخطة الصيانة الوقائية جميع الخطوات اللازم اتخاذها لوضع نظام متكامل للصيانة الوقائية لأي مشروع . وتختلف هذه الخطة من مشروع لأخر ، فخطة صيانة وقائية لمصنع تختلف عن تلك لمجمع سكني . كما وتتفاوت خطط الصيانة الوقائية من حيث التعقيد بتفاوت حجم المشروع وتعقيده . ويمكن في المشاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطة تنفيذ وادارة والتحكيم بخطط الصيانة الوقائية بالوسائل التقليدية . أما في المشاريع الكبيرة والتي تشمل عادة على أنظمة كثيرة ومعقدة فلابد من استخدام الحاسب الآلي لتنفيذ خطة الصيانة الوقائية بشكل فعال واقتصادي ، الأمر الذي سنشرحه فيما بعد. و يقتضي وضع أي خطة صيانة وقائية اتخاذ الخطوات التالية : 

2-1حصر جميع الآلآت والمعدات المراد صيانتها وقائيا Inventory of Equipments 
2-2تسمية الآلآت المراد صيانتها Identification of Equipments 
2-3تحديد توابع الآلآت Association of Equipments 
2-4تنظيم قوائم الفحص لكل فئة من الآلآتCheck Lists of Equipments Categories 
2-5تحديد فترات الفحص الزمنية Frequencies 
2-6تنظيم بطاقات الصيانة الوقائية Preventive Maintenace Cafds 
2-7وضع برنامج الصيانة الوقائية Preventive Maintenance Programm 
سنشرح فيما يلي كل خطواة من هذه الخطوات بالتفصيل : 

2-1 حصر جميع الآلآت المراد صيانتها وقائيا 

يبدأ وضع خطة الصيانة الوقاية بحصر شامل لجميع الأنظمة في المشروع المراد وضع الخطة من أجله . نذكر فيما يلي أهم هذه الأنظمة للمنشات : 

الأنظمة الميكانيكية Mechanical Systems 

أنظمة التدفئة والتهوية والتكييف Heating Ventilation & Air Conditioning Systems 
أنظمة مكافحة الحرائق ، كنظام رشاشات الماء الأوتوماتيكي Sprikler System نظام خراطيم الاطفاء Hose Reels System ، نظام الاطفاء بغاز الهالون Halon System 
أنظمة السباكة ، كنظام المياه الباردة Cold Water System ، نظام المياه الحارة Hot Water System 
نظمة المصاعد ، كنظام المصاعد الهيدروليكية Hydraulic Lifts ، نظام المصاعد الكهربائية Electrical Lifts ، نظام السلالم المتحركة Elevators ، نظام الروافع Cranes 
أهم الأنظمة الكهربائية فهي : 

أنظمة الانارة ، نظام الانارة الداخلية ، نظام الانارة الخارجية ، نظام انارة الطوارىء . 
أنظمة محطات التحويل والتوصيل ، كنظام المحطات الفرعية Substations نظام محطات التوصيل Switch Stations ، نظام محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية Power Generation System . 
نظام الحماية من البرق Lightening Protection System . 
أهم الأنظمة الأكترونية فهي : 

نظام الانذار من الحريق Fire Alarm System . 
نظام التوزيع الصوتي والتلفزيوني Audio -Visual -System . 
نظام التحكم والمراقبة الأتوماتيكي Automatic Monetoring & Control System . 
نظام الهاتف Telephon System . 
أهم الأنظمة المعمارية فهي : 

نظام الأبواب والنوافذ 
نظام الأسقف المستعارة 
نظام السجاد 
مختلف أنواع أعمال الانهاء ، كالدهان وورق الجدران وغيرها 
المفروشات الثابتة والمتحركة 
الارضيات 
طبقات العزل المائي على الأسقف 
أهم الأنظمة الانشائية والمهنية فهي : 

هيكل الأبنية من جدران وأسقف 
الأعمال الخارجية ، كالأسفلت 
أنظمة مياه المجاري Sewage System وتصريف مياه الامطار . 
وبعد حصر جميع الأنظمة الموجودة في المشروع ، يتم جرد الآت ومعدات كل نظام على حدة . بما أن بعض الأنظمة تضم أنظمة فرعية أخرى أو فئات من الآلات المتماثلة لذا يجري حصر هذه الفئات وألاتها . فنظام التكيييف مثلا يشمل على الفئات Categories الآتية : 

فئة مكيفات من نوع وحدة نافذة Window Units . 
فئة مكيفات من نوع وحدة متكاملة Packaged Units . 
فئة مكيفات من نوع وحدة منفصلة Split Units . 
فئة مكيفات من نوع وحدة مناولة الهواء Air handling Units . 
تنظم قوائم بمكيفات كل فئة ليصار لترقيمها طبقا للطريقة التي سنشرحها فيما بعد . يتم حصر وجرد جميع الآلات والمعدات التابعة للأنظمة الأخرى بها قوائم شاملة . 

بعد ذلك تنظم لكل آلة ستشملها خطة الصيانة الوقائية بطاقة سجل Record Card تذكر فيها أهم المعلومات عن الآلة . 

ان تسجيل جميع المعلومات اللازمة في البطاقة سجل الآلة مهم جدا . فتوفر معلومات عن الشركة الصانعة وعنوانها بالتفصيل يسهل عملية الاتصال معها اذا مست الضرورة لذلك . فأحيانا تظهر في الالة مشاكل لا يستطيع فنييو الصيانة حلها ، آنذاك يمكن الاتصال بسهولة مع الشركة الصانعة الأخذ رأيها في أسباب ظهور هذه المشاكل ، وأنجح الطرق في حلها . وتوفر معلومات عن تاريخ الآلة وما تعرضت له من اعطال رئيسية أو مراجعات شاملة على درجة بالغة من الأهمية بالنسبة لقسم الصيانة . فقد تتكرر بعض الأعطال الرئيسية في آلة مما يمكن أن يشير الى وجود خطأ في التصميم أو التشغيل . ثم أن وجد جميع المعلومات الكهربائية المتعلقة بالالة في بطاقة السجل مهم جدا لتفادي أية أخطاء في التشغيل ، كما ويساعد على كشف أسباب الأعطال الكهربائية . 

2-2 تسمية الآلات والمعدات 

بعد الجرد الشامل لجميع الأنظمة والمعدات العائدة لها في المشروع ، نعمد الى تسمية هذه الأنظمة والمعدات لتمييزها بعضها عن بعض . هناك طرق مختلفة لتسمية الآلات ، ويستحسن لدى وضع نظام للتسميات استخدام طريقة تتمش مع احتياجات الحاسب الآلى ، الذي يمكن أن يستعين به المرء في مشروع . الهذا من الأفضل أن يرمز لكل آلة برمز يتألف من مجموعة حروف وأعداد . نشرح فيمايلي أحدى الطرق التي يمكن استخدامها ، ويبين المثال كيفية تسمية الآت الأنظمة الميكانيكية .. 

يرمز لكل نظام من الأنظمة الميكانيكية الموجودة في المشروع بحرف او أحرف على الوجه التالي : 

أنظمة التكييف ت وباللغة الانجليزية A 

أنظمة السباكة س وباللغة الانجليزية PI 

أنظمة مكافحة الحرائق ح وباللغة الانجلزية F 

بما أنة يوجد كما قلنا عدة أنظمة فرعية او فئات كفئات آلات التكييف مثلا ، لذا لابد من تمييز هذه الأنظمة الفرعية أو الفئات عن بعضها البعض وذلك بأستخدام مجموعة أعداد تتألف من رقمين أو اكثر كما هو مبين في المثال التالى الخاص بأنظمة التكييف : فئة التكييف من نوع وحدة نافذة 01 وفئة تكييف متكاملة 02 02 فئة تكييف من نوع وحدة تكييف منفصلة 03 03 

بما أن كل فئة الفئات تشمل على عدد متاثل من الآلات والأجهزة ، لذا يتم ترقيم هذه الآلآت بالتسلسل ، فنزمز للمكيف السابع ضمن فئة التكييف من نوع وحدات النافذة برقم 7 وعليه يكون رمز المكيف السابع من نوع وحدة نافذة ، ت -01-7 وبالانجلزية A-01-7 

في المشاريع الضخمة التي تتألف من عدة مباني ، لابد من أن يبين رمز الألة موقعها ليسهل الوصول اليها . لذا يضاف للرمز المشروع اعلاه رمز آخر يتألف من عدد من الحروف والاعداد يبين بدقة موقع الالة . نشرح فيما يلى احدى الطرق المستخدمة لتبيان الموقع: 

يرمز بحرف لكل مبنى اذا كان المشروع يتألف من عدة مباني ، كالمبنى أ أو المبنى ب ... وهكذا 
يرمز للدور في المبنى الواحد برقم :مثل 
الدور الارضي 0 

الدور الأول 1 

الدور الثاني 2 

يرمز برقم تسلسلي لكل غرفة في الدور الواحد 
فالمكيف نوع وحدة نافذة المركب في الغرفة رقم 19 من الدور الثاني من المبنى ب يكون رمز موقعه كمايلي ب-2-19 

بناء على ماتقدم يكون رمز المكيف نوع (وحدة نافذة ) ذو الرقم التسلسلي 7 والمركب في المبنى ب في الدور الثاني الغرفة رقم 19 كما يلي : 

ت - 01-7-ب -2-19 وبالانجلزية A-01-7-B-2-19 

وبعد الانتهاء من تسمية جميع الات المشروع ، يعمل لكل الة بطاقة تسميةIdentification Card ، توضع ضمن ظرف بلاستيكي وتثبت على الآلة في مكان ظاهر ، بعيدا عن الأجزاء المتحركة للآلة ومن اية مؤثرات كالحرارة الزائدة . وبغية الوضوح لابد من كتابة الأرقام والأحرف بحجم كبير يمكن رؤيتها من بعد 


يقتصر الترقيم أو التسمية على الآلات الرئيسية ، أما الادوات والاجهزة المركبة عليها ، فلا تعطى رقم منفصل ، كما ولا يجري تسمية الأجهزة التابعة للآلة والمركبة بالغرفة بشكل منفصل كمنظم درجة الحرارة التابعة لوحدة مناولة هواء . يتم في بعض الحالات اعطاء ارقام منفصلة لبعض الأجهزة الصغيرة المنفصلة والتابعة لالة معينة أو لنظام معين، عندما تلعب هذه الأجهزة الصغيرة دورا مهما بالنسبة للمبنى ، ككاشفات الدخان Detectors التابعة لنظام انذار الحريق والتي يمكن ترقيم كل منها على حدة ، للتمكن مستقبلا من كشف وصيانة كل كاشف لما لذلك من أهمية على سلامة المبنى . 

2


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (28 أكتوبر 2009)

-3 تحديد توابع الآلات Association of Equipments 

تشمل كل الة من الآلات الرئيسية ، التي شرحنا أعلاه كيفية تسميتها ، على بنود تابعة لها Associated Items لابد من حصرها وذكرها مع الآلة الرئيسية ، ليتم تنفيقدها وفحصها مع الآلة كما تطلب الأمر ذلك . فاذا أمعنا النظر مثلا بكيف من نوع الواحدة المنفصلة Split Unit لرأينا بأن هذا المكيف يتألف من جزئين رئيسيين هما : 

الضاغط المغلق Hermetic Compressor ومعه المكثف Condenser ومروحته Fan 
الملف المروحي Fan Coil ويتألف من المبخر Evaporator ومروحته Fan ومصفاة الهواء التابعة له Air Filter 
يوضع الضاغط عادة خارج الغرفة المراد تكييفها في حين يركب الملف المروحي داخلها . عدا عن هذين الجزئين الرئيسيين ، هناك بنود تابعة للوحدة المنفصلة تركب في الغرفة وخارجها ، منها 
أجهزة التحكم Control كمنظم درجة الحرارة الذي كثيرا ما يكون منفصلا عن الملف المروحي . 
أنابيب نحاسية تصل المكثف بالملف المروحي 
مفتاح كهربائي 
فعندما نسمي الوحدة المنفصلة الموصوفة أعلاه نعني بذلك جميع أجزائها الرئيسية والتابعة لها . يتم ذكر جمع هذه الأجزاء في بطاقة الصيانة الوقائية الخاصية بفئة وحدة التكييف المنفصلة ليصار الى فحصها وصيانتها جميعا مع بعضها البض . 

يتم وصف كل آلات المشروع المراد صيانتها بذات الطريقة التي شرحناها أعلاه ، لضمان شمولية الصيانة وعدم نسيان أي بند من البنود التابعة . ثم أن ذكر توابع كل آلة في بطاقة الصيانة الوقائية يبين كنهة ونوع أعمال الصيانة اللازم تنفيذها والتي يمكن أن تكون ميكانيكية وكهربائية والكترونية ، الأمر الذي قد يقتضي أن يشترك أكثر من فني باختصاصات مختلفة لفحص وصيانة الآلة . 

2-4 تنظيم قوائم الفحص Check Lists 

تحدد هذه القوائم جميع الفحوص وخطوات الصيانة التي يجب على فني الصيانة تنفيذها لدى تفقده Inspection الآلة المعينة في فترات زمنية معينة ، يوميا ، اسبوعيا ، شهريا ... الخ أوبعد مرور عدد ساعات تشغيل معينة للالة ، أو بعد قطع مسافات معينة بالنسبة للسيارات مثلا . يتم تحديد خطوات الصيانة الوقائية لكل آلة طبقا لكتب الصيانة الموضوعة من قبل الشركة الصانعة لهذه الآلة . المثالان التاليان قوائم الفحص لسيارة ولوحدة تكييف متكاملة . 

أ- قوائم فحص سيارة Check Lists of Car 

[align=center]خطوات الفحص والصيانة اليومية Dail Inspection & Maintenance [/align]أفحص مستوى زيت المحرك للتأكد من عدم انخفاضه . 
أفحص مستوى زيت علبة السرعة الأوتوماتيكية . 
أفحص مستوى زيت الفرامل . 
أفحص مستوى ماء البطارية اذا كانت من النوع المفتوح . 
أفحص ضغط الاطارات . 
أفحص المصابيح الامامية والخلفية للتأكد من عملها وخاصة أنوار الاشارات والفرامل . 
أفحص السيارة بالنسبة لاي تسرب ، وقود ، ماء ، زيت . 
أفحص الفرامل الرئيسية واليدوية . 
2-خطوات الفحص والصيانة بعد قطع أول 1000كم 

غير زيت المحرك . 
أعد شد مسامير غطاء الاسطوانة . 
أعد شد مسامير قاعدة المحرك . 
أضبط خلوص الصبابات . 
أضبط سرعة المحرك اثناء وقوف السيارة وتوقيت الاشغال . 
أفحص المفحم . 
أضبط شد جميع السيور . 
نظف مصفاة الهواء . 
أفحص مستوى زيت علبة السرعة الأوتوماتيكية . 
أفحص مستوى زيت علبة المقود . 
أفحص الفرامل وتأكد من مستوى زيت الفرامل في علبته . 
3- خطوات الفحص والصيانة بعد قطع 5000كلم 

غيرزيت المحرك . 
أضبط خلوص الصبابات . 
أختبر عمل المحرك . 
استبدل مصفاة زيت المحرك . 
نظف أو استبدل مصفاة الهواء . 
اختبر واضبط سرعة المحرك . عند نسبة مزيج الهواء والبنزين اذا لزم الأمر . 
أفحص أنابيب الوقود . 
أختبر واضبط السيور . 
اختبر توقيت الاشعال واضبطه اذا لزم الأمر . 
أفحص شمعات الاشعال ونظفها . 
أفحص مستوى زيت علبة السرعة الاتوماتيكية . 
أفحص مستوى زيت علبة السرعة الخلفية . 
أفحص كساء جميع الفرامل . 
أفحص مستوى زيت الفرامل . 
اختبر الفرامل اليدوية . 
افحص خلوص المقد . 
زيت مفصلات الأبواب . 
بالاضافة الى القوائم المذكورة أعلاه هناك طبعا قوائم فحص وصيانة لتطبيقها بعد مسافة 10000كلم و15000كلم و20000كلم ....... وهكذا 



4-خطوات الفحص والصيانة الوقائية لوحدة تكييف متاملة 

تتألف واحدة التكييف المتكاملة من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية : 

الظاغط بما فيه المحرك الكهربائي Compressor & el. Motor 
المكثف المبرد بالهواء والذي يتألف من وشيعة تكثييف الفريون والمروحة والمحرك الكهربائي Condenser & Motor 
المبخر الذي يتألف من وشيعة تبريد الهواء 
مروحة الهواء المكيف بمافي ذلك المحرك الهربائي 
كما تشمل وحدة التكييف المتكاملة على البنود الملحقة التالية : 

قاطع الضغط المنخفض والعالي 
قاطع انقطاع زيت التزييت 
خامد النار 
جهاز التحكم بخامد النار 
جهاز التحكم بالتجمد 
مفتاح التشغيل الكهربائي وريليهات مختلفة 
خامد ذو محرك كهربائي 
خامد بالتثاقل 
منظم درجة حرارة مركب في المكان المراد تكييفه 
مصافي الهواء 
مجاري الهواء التغذية والراجع 
فتحات هواء تغذية وراجع 
أما قوائم فحص وصيانتة وحدة التكييف المتكاملة فهي كالتالي : 

[align=center]خطوات الفحص والصيانة الشهرية Monthly Inspection & Maint[/align] 

تفقد مقياس فرق الضغط Differential Pressure Gauge وتأكد من صحة معايرته 
أقرأ فرق الضغط بين المكان امام وخلف مصافي الهواء للتعرف على مدى اتساخها 
بدل المصفاة اذا تبين أنها متسخة أكثر من اللازم 
خطوات الفحص والصيانة كل ثلاثة أشهر Quartarly Inspection and Maintenance 

بالاضافة الى خطوات الفحص والصيانة الشهرية المذكورة أعلاه ، يجب تنفيذ الخطوات التالية : 
تفقد سير محرك الضاغط وتأكيد من صحة شدة وعدم تلفه. 
تفقد مستوى زيت الضاغط للتأكد من عدم وجود أي تسرب من الزيت أو غاز التبريد . 
تفقد عمل الضاغط بشكل عام . 
خطوات الفحص والصيانة كل ستة أشهر Semi Annual Inspection & Manienance 

بالاضافة الى الخطوات الفحص والصيانة التي تنفذ كل ثلاثة أشهر ، يجب تنفيذالخطوات التالية : 

تفقد نظام التحكم بضغط المكثف . 
تفقد مروحة المكثف للتأكد من نظافتها وحالتها بشكل عام . 
خطوات الفحص والصيانة كل سنة Annual Inspection & Maint 

تفقد سنويا جميع الخطوات المبينة اعلاه بالاضافة الى الخطوات التالية : 
فك غطاء وحدة التكييف ونظف جميع أجزائها الداخلية. 
تفقد عمل مروحة الهواء المرسل Supply Fan للتأكد من حسن عملها . 
شحم مساند Bearing المروحة واستخدام الشحم المناسب حسب كتاب التشغيل والصيانة . تأكيد من عدم وجود أي اهتزازات Vibrations أو مستوى صوت غير طبيعي صادر من المساند . 
اختبر محرك مروحة الهواء المرسل للتأكيد من حسن عمله بشكل عام . شحم مساند المحرك مستخدما الشحم المناسب . تأكد من عدم وجود أى اهتزازات أومستوى صوت غير طبييعي . تأكد من عدم ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك . اختبر شدة تيار المحرك أثناء التشغيل . 
تفقد محرك الضاغط بذات الطريقة التي تفقدت فيها محرك المروحة أعلاه ، اذا كان الضاغط ليس من النوع المغلق . 
شحم مساند المحرك مستعملا الشحم المناسب . تأكيد من عدم وجود اهتزازات أو مستوى صوت مرتفع . 
اختبرالسيور وطارة السيور Pulley للتأكد من الاستقامة . 
تأكيد قبل تشغيل الضاغط Comprrssor بأن مسخن الزيت كان شغالا لمدة 24ساعة . شغل الضاغط وتأكد من صحة ضغطه ومن عدم وجود أى تسرب للزيت . 
اختبر مقاومة العزل بواسطة جهاز مقياس ميجا أوم قبل أيقاف الضاغط وقبل التشغيل . 
انجز اختبار تسرب غاز التبريد أى الفريون من الضاغط . 
فك غطاء المكثف ونظف جميع اجزا}ه من الداخل . نظف وشيعة المكثف ومروحته تفقد المكثف من الخارج وتأكد من عدم وجود تآكل أو صدأ . 
اختبر ضغط المكثف للتأكد من عدم وجود غازات غير قابلة للتكثف كاهواء مثلا والتي يجب طردها ان وجدت واملاء المكثف ثانية بغاز الفريون المناسب . 
افحص المكثف للتأكد من عدم تسرب الغاز منه . 
تفقد المكثف بشكل عام للتأكد من حسن عمله . افحص درجة حرارة المكثف . 
افحص مروحة المكثف للتأكد من نظافتها وحالتها بشكل عام . 
شحم مساند المروحة مستخدما الشحم المناسب وتأكد من عدم وجود أى اهتزازات أو ضجيج . 
أفحص درجة حرارة المبخر Evaporator للتأكد من صحة عمله بشكل عام . 
فرغ الوعاء الذي يتجمع فيه الماء المكثف ونظفه . 
صيانة البنود الملحقة 

وتتم سنويا : 

اختبر قاطع الضغط المنخفض والعالي High & Low Pressure Switch طبقا لتعليمات الشركة الصانعة وتأكيد من عمله بشكل صحيح . 
اختبر قاطع توقف الزيت Oil Failure SWITCH طبقا لتعليمات الشركة الصانعة وتأكد من عمله بشكل صحيح . 
ختبر جهاز التحكم بخامد النار Fire Damper Controller وافحص حالة التمديدات الكهربائية والماسات . 
أختبر جهاز التحكم بالتجمد Freeze Start Controller أفحص حالة التمديدات الكهربائية والمماسات . 
نظف الخامد ذي المحرك Motorized Damper وتأكد من عمله بشكل صحيح . زيت المساند 
أختبر الخامد بالتثاقل Gravity Damper ونظفه . 
أفحص فتحات التغذية بالهواء المكيف Supply Air Outlets وفتحات الهواء الراجع للتأكد من نظافتها وصحة عملها . 
أفحص مجاري الهواء المرسل والمرجع . 
تطبق خطوات الفحص والصيانة الوقائية المذكورة في قائمة الفحص لكل آلة على جميع الآلات من الفئة Category المركبة في المشروع . 

فخطوات فحص وصيانة وحدة التكييف المتكاملة Packaged Unit التي سردناها أعلاه تنطبق على جميع وحدات التكييف المتكاملة المركبة في المشروع . 

يلاحظ من قوائم الفحص والصيانة الوقائية الخاصة بوحدة التكييف المتكاملة ان عددا لابأس به من عمليات الفحص والصيانة يتكرر بذات القائمة . فمثلا تعليمات تشحيم مساند محرك الضاغط . ونلاحظ هذا التكرار أيضا بالنسبة لفحص وصيانة المحرك الكهربائي للضاغط ومروحة المكثف . وكثيرا ما تتشابة هذه التعليمات أيضا بالنسبة الأنواع مختلفة للالات. بما أن بطاقة صيانة كل آلة يجب أن تشمل جميع خطوات الفحص والصيانة الوقائية المحدودة لهذه الآلة ، وبما أن هذه البطاقات تطبع في أغلب الأحول من قبل الحاسب الآلي في مواعيد معينة ، لذا يمكن تسهيل عملية الطباعة هذه بأعطاء رمز عددي لكل خطوة من خطوات الفحص والصيانة والقائية ، بدلا من طباعة النص الكامل لوصف عملية الفحص أو الصيانة الوقائية التي على الفني تنفيذها . فيمكن على سبيل المثال أن نرمز لعملية تشحيم المساند والتأكد من عدم وجود أي اهتزازات أو ضجيج برقم معين وليكن الرقم 11 مثلا في جميع بطاقات الصيانة الوقائية ، ليدل على عملية تشحيم المساند والتأكد من صحة عملها لكل آلة تحتوي على مساند مهما كان نوع الآلة.تجمع جميع خطوات الفحص والصيانة الوقائية في قوائم ويعطى كما قلنا لكل خطوة منهارقم معين كرمزلعملية الفحص والصيانة . 

توضع هذه القوائم داخل ظروف بلاستيكية شفافة لحفظها من الاتساخ والتلف أثناء استخدامها وتوزع على جميع الفنيين لحفظها لديهم والرجوع اليها للتعرف على مدلول الزموز العددية التي ترد في بطقات الفحص والصيانة العائدة للالات المختلفة . 



يستحس أن يناقش فنييو الصيانة قوائم الفحص والصيانة الوقائية الموضوعة طبقا لكتب التشغيل والصيانة ، التي تنظم عادة من قبل الشركات الصانعة للالات ، وأن يعيدوا بهذه القوائم بين الفترة ولأخرى ، الادخال التعديلات عليها على ضوء النتائج المتوفرة وللتمشي مع ظروف عمل المشروع . 

فقد تنص قائمة فحص وصيانة مبرد الماء الشرب مثلا على تغيير المصفاة كل اربعة أسابيع ، منعا لاتساخها أكثر من اللازم . 

فاذا لوحظ بأن درجة اتساخ المصفاة خلال أربعة أسابيع مرتفعة جدا بسب نوعية المياه السيئة ، انذاك لابد من اختصار المدة الى ثلاثة أسابيع . واذا لم تنخفض درجة الاتساخ خلال هذه الفترة الى الحد المقبول ، انذاك لابد من تخفيض المدة مرة اخرى الى اسبوعين . أما اذا كانت المياه نظيفة جدا ، بحيث لاتتسخ المصفاة بعد مرور أربعة أسابيع الى الحد المقبول آنذاك ممكن زيادة المدة اللازمة لغيير المصفاة الى خمسة أسابيع ثم الى ستة . وعليه يجب اخضاع قوائم الفحص والصيانة للمراجعة بشكل مستمر ، وذلك على ضوء النتأئج التي تتوفر أثناء تنفيذ برامج الصيانة الوقائية . مما يضمن جعل هذه القوائم ملائمة لظروف العمل في مشروع ومتمشية مع متطلباته . 

ينبغي أن يستعين فنيو الصيانة لدى أداء مهمتهم وتبيق عمليات الصيانة المختلفة المذكورة في بطاقات الصيانة الوقائية بأجهزة الاختبار والقياس اللازمة ، لأن الاعتماد على الحواس وحدها لايكفي للتعرف على حالة الآله وخاصة اذا كانت هذه الآلة معقدة وحساسة . ففحص مسند Besring لوحدة مناولة هواء Air Handling Unit للتعرف بدقة على مدى تآكله عن طريق اختبار شدة اهتزازاته ومستوى الضجيج الصادرعنة ، يتطلب استخدام مقياس اهتزازات يستطيع أن يحدد بشكل دقيق قيمة هذه الاهتزازات ، وبالتالي مدى الحاجة لاستبدال المسند بآخر جديد ، أما الاعتماد على حاسة اللمس أو السمع للفني للتعرف على مستوى اهتزازات المسند ، فهي طريقة لايمكن الاعتماد عليها دائما لعدم دقتها والاختلاف حاسة اللمس والسمع من فني الى آخر كما ويتوقف فحص المسند عن طريق اللمس والسمع على خبرة الفني . ينبغي طبعا أن تركب الآلات في مواقعها بشكل يسمح لفنيي الصيانة الوصول الى جميع أجزائها التي تحتاج الى فحص وصيانة بسهولة ويسر دون تعريض هؤلاء الفنيين لأي خطر. 

2-5 تحديد فترات الفحص الزمنية Definition of Checking Frequencies 

صيانتها ، تحدد الفترات الزمنية للفحص والصيانة الوقائية ، وكما ذكرنا أعلاه يفضل دراسة تعليمات كتب التشغيل والصيانة الموضوعة من قبل الشركات الصانعة مع فنيي الصيانة ، الادخال التعديلات اللازمة على هذه التعليمات ، وخاصة الفترات الزمنية بما يتمشى مع ظروف العمل التي كثيرا ما تختلف عن تلك الموصوفة في كتب التشغيل والصيانة . 

ينبغي لدى تحديد الفترات الزمنية أخذ النقاط التالية بعين الاعتبار: 


طريقة التشغيل والتي تختلف بالنسبة لذات الالة من مشروع لآخر . فوحدة مناولة هواء مثلا ، يمكن أن تعمل بشكل مستمر أي بدون توقف ليلا ونهارا ، ويمكن أن تعمل خلال ساعات النهار مثلا وتتوقف عن العمل ليلا . ففي هذه الحالة ستختلف الفترات الزمنية للصيانة الوقاية بأختلاف طريقة التشغيل المستمر أو المتقطع . 

مدى تأثير توقف الآلة على غيرها من الآلات كما هو الحال في المصانع ذات الانتاج المستمر Mass Production التي تشترك فيها مجموعة الآت بأنتاج سلعة معينة . فاذا كانت الآلة المراد تحديد فترات الصيانة لها مهمة وحساسة ، آنذاك يستحسن جعل فترات الصيانة الوقائية لهذه الآلة قصيرة ، مما سيضمن صيانة وقائية جيدة ويضمن بالتالي عدم تعرض الآلة للاعطال . 

مدى تأثير الآلة على السلامة ، فقد يؤدي توقف الآلة عن العمل الى اتساخ البيئة ،أو تعريض سلامة العاملين في المشروع للخطر . في هذه الحالة ، يستحسن جعل الفترات الزمنية للصيانة الوقائية قصيرة الضمان مستوى عال من الصيانة ، وبالتالي عدم تعرض الآلة للتوقف . 
يجب التوصل الى تحديد أنسب الفترات الزمنية للصيانة ، لأن اختصار هذه الفترات سيؤدي الى زيادة تكلفة الصيانة ، في حين قد ينتج عن مدها تقصير عمر الآلات وتعرصها للأعطال . 
أن أغلب الفترات الزمنية المستخدمة في الصيانة الوقائية هي : 

يوميا Daily كل ثلاثة أشهر Quarterly 
أسبوعيا Weekly كل ستة أشهر Semi Annualy 
نصف شهرية Semi Monthly كل سنة Annualy 
شهريا Monthly كل سنتين Every tow Years 
2-6 بطاقة الصيانة الوقائية Preventive Maintenace Card 

بمجرد الانتهاء من قوائم الفحص والصيانة الوقائية لكل نوع من أنواع الآلات ، والتي تحدد خطوات الفحص والصيانة الوقائية العائدة لوحدة التكييف المتكاملة . 

تشمل هذه البطاقة على المعلومات المهمة التالية : 

رقم بطاقة الصيانة ، حيث يتم ترقيم بطاقات الصيانة لأنواع الآلات المختلفة لتميزها من بعضها البعض ، والآشارة اليها في أوامر العمل التي تصدر عادة لتنفيذ عمليات الصيانة الوقائية . 
النظام الذي تتبع له الآلة ( كنظام التكييف أو السباكة مثلا ) 
نوع أو فئة الآلة ، حيث يذكر هنا الرقم المميز للفئة ( مثلا فئة مكيفات نوع واحدة نافذة ......) اشارة الى أرقام الرسومات الخاصة بهذه الفئة ، والتي يمكن الرجوع اليها لتوضيح الأمور الفنية التي تتعلق بصيانة هذه الفئة . 
اشارة الى التعليمات الخاصة بفئية الآلة والمذكورة في كتاب التشغيل والصيانة . 
تاريخ اصدار البطاقة للمرة الأولى . 
التعديلات اللاحقة التي تعرضت لها البطاقة . 
رقم البند ويقصد به رقم خطوة الفحص والصيانة الوقائية . 
شرح خطوة الفحص والصيانة الوقائية وما يجب عمله . 
الرمز العددي ويحدد كما قلنا سابقا خطوة أو علمية الصيانة الوقائية اللآزم أجراؤها ، تستخدم هذه الأرقام في شرح خطوات الصيانة الوقائية . 
الفترات الزمنية ، أى صيانة أسبوعية أوشهرية أو ربع سنوية ...... وهكذا . 
المدة الزمنية للتنفيذ وهي المدة وهي المدة المحددة لتنفيذ عملية الصيانة . 
اختصاص الفني المنفذ ويحدد نوعية العامل ، ميكانيكي كهربائي سباك ...... 
المواد وألأدوات وأجهزة القياس ، وتبين مثلا أنواع الشحوم اللآزم استخدامها في حالة تشحيم مسند ، وأية أجهزة قياس معينة قد يحتاجها الفني لتفيذ عملية الفحص والصيانة . 
2-7 برنامج الصيانة الوقائية 

2-7-1 أهدافه 

برنامج الصيانة الوقائية هو جدول زمني ، تختلف مدته بأختلاف المشروع ، وتمتد غالبا لمدة عام كامل . 

يحدد هذا البرنامج مواعيد تنفيذ عمليات الصيانة الوقائية لكل آلة من الآت المشروع في الفترات الزمنية المطلوبة ، اليومية ، الأسبوعية ، الشهرية ، الربع سنوية ، النصف سنوية ، كل سنة ..... وهكذا . 

نورد فيما يلي أهم أهداف البرنامج : 

توزيع عمليات الصيانة الوقائية بشكل متساو على أسابيع السنة . 
يكون البرنامج شاملا لجميع الآلات مما يضمن عدم نسيان أي آلة في المشروع . 
يحدد هذا البرنامج مواعيد تنفيذ عمليات الصيانة الوقائية ، مما يضمن تنفيذ هذه العمليات حسب الفترات الزمنية اللازمة . 
يوزع البرنامج على جميع أقسام المشروع المعنية . ففي المشاريع الصناعية مثلا ، يوزع البرنامج أيضاعلى الأقسام الانتاجية للتنسيق معها والاعلامها بمواعيد صيانة الات هذه الأقسام ، والتي ستتطلب ايقافها للتمكن من تنفيذ الصيانة الوقائية . 
يساعد وجود برنامج الصيانة الوقائية على معرفة حاجة هذا البرنامج بشكل مسبق من قطع غيار ومواد استهلاكية وغيرها من أجل تنفيذه ، وبالتالي يساعد بقية الأقسام المعنية كادارة المشتريات والمستودعات على التخطيط لطلب جميع هذه المواد لتكون جاهزة في الوقت المناسب . 
أن توفر برنامج الصيانة الوقائية يذكر فنيي الصيانة بما لديهم من أعمال في الأيام والأسابيع القادمة ، ويمكنهم من التخطيط المسبق للعمليات التي يجب أن تنفذ مثلا في الأسبوع القادم . 
هذا ومن المهم جدا أن ينسق قسم الصيانة في أي مشروع ، لدى وضع برنامج الصيانة الوقائية ، مع جميع الاقسام الأخرى التي تستخدم الآلات المراد صيانتها طبقا للبرنامج ، الأخذ مواقفة هذه الأقسام على البرنامج ، والتأكد من تمشيه مع مصالحها . 
أما الآلات والمعدات المتعلقة ببعضها البعض أو التي تشكل وحدة متكاملة ، كوحدة توليد مثلا مؤلفة من محرك ديزل ومولد كهربائيPower Generator فلابد من تحديد موعد الصيانة الوقائية لمحرك الديزل والمولد الكهربائي في ذات الوقت لتفادي ايقاف وحدة التوليد مرة من أجل صيانة المحرك ومرة لصيانة المولد . وعلية فمثل هذه المعدات تبرمج صيانتها وكأنها آلة واحدة . ينطبق ذات الشيئ على صيانة نظام تكييف يعمل بالماء البارد ويتألف من الأجزاء التالية : 

مبرد ماء Water Cliller 
برج تبريد Water cooling Tower 
مضخة ماء التبريد Chilled Water Pump 
مضخة ماء التكثيف Condenser Water Pump 
واحدة مناولة هواء Air Handling Unit 
تعمل هذه المعدات مع بعضها البعض كنظامواحد متكامل ، وفي حالة ايقاف جزء واحد منه للصيانة مثلا ، يجب ايقاف بقية الأجزاء لذا من الضروري جدا أخذ هذه الحقيقة بعين الاعتبار لدى وضع برنامج الصيانة الوقائية لهذا النظام . 

ثم هناك أمر مهم آخر يجب مراعاته لدى تنظيم برنامج الصيانة الوقائية ، لأن بعض الأنظمة تتوقف عن العمل في مواسم معينة . فأنظمة التكييف للتبريد تتوقف عن العمل في الشتاء ، في حين تتوقف أنظمة التدفئة المركزية عن العمل تماما في الصيف . في مثل هذه الحالات ، يستحسن أن تتم الصيانة الشاملة لكل نظام خلال الموسم الذي تتوقف فيه ، وبذلك يمكن تفادي ازعاج المستفدين من هذه الأنظمة ، لأن الصيانة تتم كما قلنا خلال فترة توقفها العادية . 

ان أحد أهداف برنامج الصيانة الوقائية ، كما قلنا أعلاه ، توزيع حجم العمل بشكل متساو على جميع أسابيع العام ، مع أخذ أيام العطل الرسمية ما أمكن بعين الاعتبار . بهذا يمكن أن نتفادى تراكم العمل في بعض الأسابيع ، ممايتطلب تكليف طاقم الصيانة بعمل اضافي Over Time ، وان نتفادى قلة العمل في بعض الأسابيع مما قد يفسد العمالة . ولتوزيع العمل بشكل متساو ، قد تدعو الضرورة لتعديل الفترات الزمنية Frequencies لصيانة بعض المعدات . وحرصا على سلامة الآلات يستحسن تسبيق مواعيد الصيانة وبالتالي تقصير الفترات الزمنية خاصة في حالة صيانة الآت لها أثر على السلامة العامة . بما أن أكثر عمليات الصيانة تتم بفترات زمنية طويلة ، أي شهريا ، أوكل ثلاثة أشهر ،أو ستة أشهر ، لذا يمكن تسبيق عمليات الصيانة لبعض المعدات بمقدار أسبوع أواكثر ، بغية التوصل لتوزيع متساو لحجم العمل على مختلف الأسابيع . 

أن تعديل فترات الصيانة الوقائية ، تصبح ضرورية في المشاريع التي تحتوي على عدد كبير من المعدات المتماثلة ، والتي تم تركيبها وتشغيلها في موعد واحد .فلو تواجد عدد كبير من وحدات مناولة الهواء في المشروع معين ، وكانت جميعها من نوع واحد وبدأت العمل في وقت واحد ، لا التقت مواعيد تنفيذ عمليات الصيانة الوقائية الشهرية ، والربع سنوية ، وأسبوع واحد . بما أن ذلك يلقى عبئا كبيرا على فنيي الصيانة لذا لابد من تفادي هذا التراكم بتعديل مواعيد الصيانة لبعض هذه الوحدات ، مما يمكن من توزيع العمل بالتساوي على الأسابيع . 

2-7-2 تنظيم برنامج الصيانة الوقائية السنوي 

يسمى برنامج الصيانة الوقائية أحيانا جدول الصيانة الوقائية Preventie Maintenance Scheule 

يستحسن قبل وضع برنامج الصيانة الوقائية أن ننظم مايسمى برزنامة أسابيع الصيانة الوقائية ، Msintenance Week Calendar . ويلاحظ من الشكل بأن أسابيع العام ترقم بأرقام متسلسلة ، تستخدم في برنامج الصيانة الوقائية . لنفرض أن أعمال الصيانة الوقائية سنبدأ في مطلع عام 1409هـ ، انذاك يبدأ برنامج الصيانة الوقائية للمشروع بالأسبوع الأول من شهر محرم ، ويكون رقم هذا الأسبوع في رزنانة الصيانة الوقائية . 

أما برنامج الصيانة الوقائية فيبينة الشكل رقم 2-5 كما يلاحظ من هذا الشكل يبين العامود الأول اسم الآلة والعمود الثاني رقمها المميزلها .يشمل الجدول أيضا على 52عامودا يمثل كل منها أسبوعا من اسابيع السنة . يتم تعبئة برامج الصيانة الوقائية استنادا لبطاقات الصيانة الوقائية للالات المراد صيانتها . والتي تسجل أسماؤها وأرقامها في العامودين الأول والثاني من البرنامج .وطبقا لأنواع الصيانة الوقائية المختلفة المذكورة في بطاقة الصيانة لكل آلة ، سواء كانت أسبوعية ، او شهرية ، أو ربع سنوية ، أونصف سنوية ، أو سنوية ، يتم تسجيل موعد كل نوع من أنواع الصيانة هذه في الجدول في عامود الاسبوع الذي يتفق وموعد هذه الصيانه. فاذا كانت بطاقة الصيانة الوقائية تشترط مثلا فحص وصيانة آلة أسبوعا على مدار العام ، آنذاك يجب تسجيل رمز ( أ ) أي صيانة أسبوعية في كل عامود من الاعمدة المبينة في الجدول ، بدءأمن الاسبوع رقم 1 حتي الأسبوع رقم 52 ، وذلك في السطر الخصص لهذه الآلة في الجدول . اما اذا كانت بطاقة الصيانة الوقائية لهذه الآلة تتطلب صيانتها أسبوعيا وشهريا وربع سنويا ، آنذاك يسجل الرمز (أ) بدءا من الاسبوع الأول من العام وحتى الأسبوع الثالث ، حيث يحين بأسبوع الرابع موعد الصيانة الشهرية ، وبالتالي يجب تسجيل الرمز (ش ) أي شهرية في العامود المخصص للاسبوع الرابع . بعد ذلك يتم تسجيل الرمز ( أ ) بالنسبة للأسابيع الخامس والسادس والسابع والرمز (ش ) بالنسبة للأسبوع الثامن وهكذا . الى أن نأتي الى الأسبوع الثاني عشر حيث يحبن موعد الصيانة الربع سنوية . لذا يجب تسجيل الرمز ( رس ) بالعمود المخصص لهذا الأسبوع لتبيان موعد تنفيذ الصيانة ربع السنوية هذه . 

يمكن بالنسبة للمشاريع الصغيرة ، التي لا تحتوي على عدد كبير من الآلات والمعدات الاكتفاء ببرنامج صيانة وقائية واحد يضم جميع هذه التجهيزات ويبين مواعيد صيانتها خلال العام . 

تحتوي المشاريع الضخمة عادة على عدد كبير من الأنظمة كأنظمة التكييف ، ومكافحة الحرائق ، والسباكة ، والأنظمة الكهربائية والألكترونية والمعمارية وغيرها . ويشمل كل من هذه الأنظمة عادة على عدد كبير من الآلات والبنود ، مما يجعل من الصعب تنظيم جدول صيانة وقائية واحد لجميع هذه الانظمة ، والاأصبح الجدول كبيرا جدا يصعب استعماله. يسحسن في هذه الحالة تنظم عدة جداول ، يخصص كل منها لنظام معين، كأن ينظم جدول النظام التكييف يضم جميع وحدات التكييف في المشروع . 

وقد يتألف المشروع من عدد من المباني ، يحتوي كل منها على عدد من الأنظمة . في هذه الحالة يمكن أن ينظم برنامج صيانة وقائية لكل مبنى ، يشمل على جميع الأنظمة المركبة فية . برنامج صيانة وقائية لعدد من وحدات مناولة الهواء Air Handling Units المركبة في مبنى من مباني مشروع كبير يتم تشغيله وصيانته . 

يمكن استنادا البرنامج الصيانة الوقائية السنوي ، تنظيم برنامج صيانة وقائية لكل أسبوع من اسابيع السنة ، ولذي يحدد أنواع الصيانة الوقائية التي ستنفذ بالنسبة لكل آلة في كل يوم من أيام هذا الأسبوع . 

بعد توزيع أعمال الصيانة الوقائية لجميع الآلات على مدار السنة ، ينظم جدول مشابه لذلك المبين في الشكل رقم 2-8 والذي يظهر توزيع عمليات الصيانة الوقائية المختلفة ، الأسبوعية ، والشهرية ، والربع سنوية ، والنصف سنوية ،على أسابيع السنة . يساعد هذا الجدول على تبيان مدى توزيع حمل العمل Work Load بشكل متساوي على مختلف أسابيع السنة . بما أن المدة الزمنية اللازمة لتنفيذ كل عملية صيانة وقائية ، يمكن حسابها أوتقديرها ، خلال الاسبوع وتسجيلها في العامود الثامن من الجدول المذكور وبمقارنة ساعات العمل اللازمة مع ساعات العمل المتوفرة ، والتي يمكن حسابها من عدد فنيي الصيانة الموجودين ، يمكننا معرفة ساعات العمل الزائدة والتي يمكن الاستفادة منها لانجاز أعمال الصيانة الوقائية التي لم يتم انجازها في الأسبوع الفائت لسبب من الأسباب . 

_2-8 تنفيذ برنامج الصيانة الوقائية _

يشمل جهاز موظفي قسم الصيانة أو الخدمات الفنية في المشاريع اأو المنشاءات على موظف يسمى المجدول Scheduler . يساهم المجدول عادة مع رئيس قسم الصيانة في وضع برنامج الصيانة الوقائية السنوي ، ويأخذ على عاتقة مسئوولية اتخاذ الاجراءات الادارية اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا البرنامج ، ومتابعة هذا التنفيذ . ففي مطلع كل أسبوع يحدد المجدول على ضوء برنامج الصيانة السنوي الآلات التي ستخضع للصيانة الوقائية خلال الأسبوع القادم سواء كانت هذه الصيانة أسبوعية ، او شهرية ، أم ربع سنوية ..... الخ . بعد ذلك ينظم المجدول لكل آلة ستخضع للصيانة الوقائية خلال الأسبوع القادم أمر عمل للصيانة الوقائية ، طبعا لابد من استخدام الحاسب الالي لعمل جميع ماتقدم بعد تغذيته بجميع المعلومات اللازمة بذلك لتوفير الوقت وضبط عمليات الصيانة . ويجمل أمر العمل المعلومات التالية : 

اسم ورقم الآلة والذي يبين النظام الذي تتبع له الآلة وفئتها وموقعها في المشروع . 
فترة الصيانة الوقائية التي ستخضع لها الآلة حسب برنامج الصيانة الوقائية ، اسبوعية ، شهرية .... 
رقم بطاقة الصيانة الوقائية الخاصة بفئية الآلة . 
المدة المقدرة لتنفيذ أمر العمل . 
المواد المستهلكة في حالة الحاجة اليها . 
يرسل المجدول أوامر العمل ، التي يتألف كل منها عادة من أصل وعدة نسخ الى المشرف المسؤول في قسم الصيانة الوقائية الذي يقوم بدوره بتوزيع العمل في الأسبوع المعني على فنييه ويسجل أسماءهم في برنامج الصيانة الوقائية الأسبوعي ، ويلاحظ بأن البرنامج يحتوي عليها برنامج الصيانة الأسبوعي المقترح، أيضا على أرقام أوامر العمل الصادرة لصيانة الآلات المشمولة في البرنامج . 

ويوزع المشرف في قسم الصيانة أوامر العمل على الفنيين المسجلة أسماؤهم في البرنامج . بما أن كل فني يحتفظ لديه بنسخ من بطاقات الصيانة لفئات الآلات المختلفة ، لذا يستطيع كل فني تنفيذ خطوات الصيانة المطلوبة لكل أمر عمل طبقا لبطاقة الصيانة المحدد رقمها في هذا الأمر . 

في حالة احتياج أى أمر عمل لمواد من المستودع ، ينظم الفني طلب مواد يوقعه المشرف المسؤول، ثم يستلم الفني هذه المواد ويقوم بتنفيذ أمر العمل في الموعد المحدد ، عدا عن ذلك يسجل على أمر العمل الزمن الذي استغرقه تنفيذ هذا الأمر ، عدا عن ذلك يسجل الفني في أمر العمل المواد التي استهلكلها العمل . أما نتائج خطوات الصيانة المذكورة في بطاقة الصيانة الوقائية المعنية فيسجلها الفني في العامود المخصص لها في البطاقة . وفي حالة اكتشاف الفني لأي عطل في الالة التي يصونها ، يقوم بأصلاح العطل اذا كان بسيطا ويسجل ذلك في حقل الملاحظات الموجود في أسفل برنامج الصيانة الأسبوعي . أما اذا كان العطل كبير ويتطلب اصلاحه فنيا متخصصا ، آنذاك يسجل الفني ذلك على طلب اصلاح ، ويرسل الفني بعد انتهاء تنفيذ أمر العمل جميع المستندات المذكورة الى المشرف المختص . يحتفظ المشرف بنسخة من أمر العمل ، ويرسل الأصل وبقية الصور والمستندات للمجدول . يطلع هذا الأخير على المستندات ويضع اشارة على جدول الصيانة السنوي ، تبين بأن الصيانة الوقائية للآلة المعنية قد تمت . الصيانة الوقائية من اصلاحه يقوم المجدول بأصدار أمر عمل لصيانة تصحيحةWork Order for Corrective Mainteance 




منقووووووووووووول


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا استاذة على هذا الموضوع الرائع ولو من الممكن طرح نماذج وثائق من الممكن استخدامها فى تدوين هذه الصيانة
لكى خالص تحياتى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أكتوبر 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> شكرا يا استاذة على هذا الموضوع الرائع ولو من الممكن طرح نماذج وثائق من الممكن استخدامها فى تدوين هذه الصيانة
> لكى خالص تحياتى


 

أشكرك مهندسة عبير على نقل الموضوع

وأرى لك حضور مكثف .. ومواضيع جمة.. 
في مجالات عديدة..

جهد تشكرين عليه .. وهو يدل على تميزك .. 

وهذا موضوع قد تجد فيه مهندس عبد الناصر بعض النماذج..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37253.html

ورابط آخر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38620.html

إضافة إلى ما عندك ..


وفقك الله مهندس عبير.​


----------



## ابو مصعب المصرى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل عبده (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## وائل عبده (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (11 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جيد بالفعل


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*




*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

للرفع ..................


----------



## eng_yousri (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا مهندسة عبير على المجهود


----------



## fokary (23 فبراير 2010)

دائما تتحفينا بموضوعاتك الرائعه شكرا على المجهود 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (23 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيكم الجنة


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (15 مارس 2010)

فعلا جهد متميز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.ha (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## مطلك شافي الفهد (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير..........
المهندس البدوي


----------



## بومنذر (3 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله ممتاز


----------



## أحمد رأفت (3 يناير 2011)

تمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام


----------



## طلال الدوي (17 فبراير 2011)

موضوع ممتاز نشكر القائمين عليه
سؤالى هل يمكن تحديد المدة الزمنية للأعمال التصحيحية كتقريبا؟
اشكر لكم جهودكم،،،


----------



## raafat1966 (17 فبراير 2011)

جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## elsheikh84 (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيزلا


----------



## ASHRAF_AWAD_1979 (6 مايو 2011)

Thank you


----------



## محمود كمال امين (30 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ammarsoh (5 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
اللهم أثقل بثواب هذا العمل في ميزان حسنات كاتبة
أمين


----------



## للمعالي (7 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
كنت ابحث عنه من زمان 
سدد الله خطاك


----------



## خالدكان (7 يونيو 2011)

مجهود مشكور ... وجزاك الله خيرآ 
ويرجى اضافة نماذج للجداول


----------



## محمود كمال امين (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

يمكنك ايضا الاطلاع علي الموضوع 

الصيانة , انواعها , اهميتها , اساسياتها و العوامل المؤثرة علي خطة الصيانة؟ ‏

في هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t222979.html


----------



## مهندس الوطنية (11 يوليو 2012)

الله يجزاك كل الخير


----------

